# Elusive rats (picture heavy)



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So, I thought I'd get some nice new pictures of our rats. They had other ideas!

Argh! No pictures!









That goes for me, too!









I said not yet, I haven't cleaned my tail!









OK, my face is clean...









Hey! Don't forget me!









I really wish I could get some clear pictures of LB. She's more active than Ratty, and with her pink eyes, so many pictures come out bad.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I love the third picture! :lol: 

It is so darn hard to get good rattie pictures, they are such fast little buggers.


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

> I really wish I could get some clear pictures of LB. She's more active than Ratty, and with her pink eyes, so many pictures come out bad.


Turn off your flash, and use the ambient light of the room. That's the only way a pink eyed rat's eyes are not going to reflect into the camera. I have a few good pictures of Ruby where I didn't use the flash, so I'll post them later.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

tialloydragon said:


> Turn off your flash, and use the ambient light of the room. That's the only way a pink eyed rat's eyes are not going to reflect into the camera. I have a few good pictures of Ruby where I didn't use the flash, so I'll post them later.


Then I get blurry ones 'cause my hands aren't steady enough unless I can put the camera down on something to take it, but then the rats don't stay in one place long enough... this rat photography thing is stressful! :lol: 

Seriously, though, I'll give it a try. I'd love to see yours, too!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonoma said:


> I love the third picture! :lol:
> 
> It is so darn hard to get good rattie pictures, they are such fast little buggers.


I was impressed at how clear that one came out... and the luck on the timing (even though I would've preferred a front end shot!) That's our girl!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

hey sonoma, your rat rose looks jujst like my new 9 week old ozzy! what are they called, i got mine from a pet store so they didnt give us the fancy names, and donnak, your rats are so cute!


----------

